# Labor Day Holiday - Hooters Cup 500



## FubarMotorsport (May 21, 2007)

The South Marion Raceway in Belleview Florida.
Will host a 500 lap late model stock car race on Labor Day.
Known as Hooters Cup Cars by our club. 
The track will open at 4:00 PM for practice.
With the 500 lap Hooters Cup race going green at 6:00 PM.

Following the 500 lap stock car race. A one hour enduro for Classic Endurance cars will be run. Legal cars are Scalextric GT40's and Ferrari 330P4's. Lights must work on the cars. As a portion of the event will be run in partial darkness

NO ENTRY FEES - FREE PICINC "BRAT ROAST" & FIX'NS

Scalextric and SCX late model stock cars are legal.
4 to 1 down force ratio is used. Based on the cars static weight.
All cars scaled on a Magnet Marshal. Minimum .30 track to chassis clearance.
Silicone tires are legal, and recomended for use. Must use stock gears, wheels, axles, chassis, body, interior. No visible cutting of the body or chassis.
Car must have a minimum of three numbers, and be similar in appearance to a Hooters Cup (nascar) late model stock car. Lead weight is allowed if contained inside the car. No lead or other foreign metals are allowed outside the cars. Stock motors are allowed, however "club" green endbell motors are recomended. Green endbell motors will be available race day for $5.00 each. Our "club" purchased a box lot of these 24K motors. All of our member racers are using them in this class.

If you would like to join us for this special Labor Day event. Please contact Larry at : [email protected]


----------

